# Which should I choose?



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm not going to win, but I want at least 1 vote this time! Which photo should I submit? Photo 1, 2, or 3?

Photo 1:










Photo 2:










Photo 3:











I'm not entering any photos of Velvet in yet because he's still sick and doesn't have all his blue, since I only saved him 2 days ago. Here's a photo anyways (Please note he was only in here for a water change!)


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the 3rd one best =]


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

agreed, 3rd one is the best


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

another vote for #3. :-D

It makes you wonder what he's looking at, his reflection or the shiny tinsel in the far left, lol. :lol:


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay I'm entering in #3! I think he's looking at the tinsel since he's not flaring.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

Definitely #3


----------

